# Doctor's Machine Made my Tinnitus Worse



## robgb (Jun 11, 2019)

This is a public service announcement. If you have tinnitus and decide to go to an ENT to see what's what, make sure if they decide to dewax your ears that they do it by hand, the old fashioned way. Water, syringe and a tray beneath your ear.

Why?

I went to an ENT and he wanted to check my eardrums, so he decided to dewax them first. But instead of doing it as above, he used a special machine that's inserted into your ear and literally vacuums the wax out. I told him I had tinnitus, but that didn't seem to be a problem for him. But when he vacuumed out my left ear, the sound was EXTREMELY loud and for the past two weeks certain mid-to-low range frequencies sound like a blown-out speaker, I have a new tinnitus frequency constantly ringing in that ear, and loud noises hurt like hell.

The doctor assured me this would go away and wanted me to call him if it didn't, but I don't want to go anywhere near the guy again. I don't specifically blame him, but I do warn others with sensitive ears to stay away from that vacuum machine. You MAY regret letting them use it on you.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 11, 2019)

Was that at the House clinic near downtown Los Angeles?


----------



## robgb (Jun 11, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Was that at the House clinic near downtown Los Angeles?


No, this was a highly recommended ENT in Ventura.


----------



## dflood (Jun 11, 2019)

Did you have any pain? Maybe go to a different doctor and make sure you don’t have a perforated eardrum.


----------



## puremusic (Jun 11, 2019)

Ouch. I'll have to remember to avoid that one.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2019)

Don't even put a full concentration to tinnitus. Avoid quiet places. Enjoy the life. I can manage it since 2008 (11 years).


----------



## Vardaro (Jun 12, 2019)

It sounds (reads..) to me like the perforated eardrum I got from a build up in the middle ear. Keep it dry and wait.


----------



## puremusic (Jun 12, 2019)

Daniel said:


> Don't even put a full concentration to tinnitus. Avoid quiet places. Enjoy the life. I can manage it since 2008 (11 years).



Normally I even avoid threads like this so that I continue to forget it exists. :D


----------



## dflood (Jun 12, 2019)

If you are thinking about it, it's winning.


----------



## robgb (Jun 12, 2019)

Normally, I don't think about my tinnitus and it's fine. But this thing really wrecked my left ear. I did complain to him at the time and he did check the ear and said it looked fine, so I doubt it's a perforated eardrum. The only pain is a feeling of congestion in my sinuses at times, which has always affected my ears. Anyway, time will tell. If it doesn't resolve itself in the next couple weeks, I'll go to a different doctor.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 12, 2019)

Have you tried a decongestant? Nose drops, antihistamine (e.g. Claritin)...


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 12, 2019)

Also nasal rinse, for congestion at any rate in case that's contributing to it. I've fought sinusitis for a long time and do that every day (as well as decongestant, spray etc.) It's a big help.


----------



## Guffy (Jun 12, 2019)

I had my ear vacuumed a few months back and i had this strange feeling (it felt kinda clogged) for around a month after. Also felt like my hearing was off, but thankfully it went away after a while.
Not something i wanna do again, that vacuum thing was big, scary and cold and he used way too much force.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 12, 2019)

That sounds like a really bad machine.

Good to know for other people. It seems unlikely to affect me personally, because I clean my ears with a Q-tip several times a week - even though at least some ENTs tell you not to do that, but I'm careful not to touch my eardrum.


----------



## robgb (Jun 13, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Good to know for other people. It seems unlikely to affect me personally, because I clean my ears with a Q-tip several times a week - even though at least some ENTs tell you not to do that, but I'm careful not to touch my eardrum.


Yeah, you shouldn't be putting Q-tips in your ears. Very dangerous.


----------



## robgb (Jun 13, 2019)

Guffy said:


> I had my ear vacuumed a few months back and i had this strange feeling (it felt kinda clogged) for around a month after. Also felt like my hearing was off, but thankfully it went away after a while.
> Not something i wanna do again, that vacuum thing was big, scary and cold and he used way too much force.


Glad to hear (no pun intended) it only lasted a month. I've been dealing with that clogged/strange feeling (and enhanced tinnitus) for about two weeks now. Fingers crossed it'll be gone in a couple weeks.


----------



## fiestared (Jun 13, 2019)

robgb said:


> Yeah, you shouldn't be putting Q-tips in your ears. Very dangerous.


Yes, because doing this you push the wax to the eardrum...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 13, 2019)

fiestared said:


> Yes, because doing this you push the wax to the eardrum...



You can but I don't.


----------



## puremusic (Jun 13, 2019)

lol


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 13, 2019)

I have to wear ear plugs at least once a week and judging by how they look when I take them out I assume they're taking care of the ear wax just fine. 



robgb said:


> Yeah, you shouldn't be putting Q-tips in your ears.



I always thought that's what they are made for?! 0_o

@robgb: I wish you a speedy and full recovery! Thanks for the warning, if I'll ever see a docter approach my ears with such a machine, I'll stop him.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2019)

Human beings' ears produce earwax. As I said, I clean mine all the time, and my Apple Earbuds still get gross if I wear them in bed (where I often listen to podcasts).


----------

